# Wireshark w/o errors



## Arnold0815 (30. April 2010)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Internet. Ich habe so seltsame Packete in Wireshark gefunden, denke mal das es so nicht ok sein kann. Deshalb bitte ich euch das mal anzuschauen.
Wireshark zeigt mir auch unter Interface Details ein haufen w/o errors an.
Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.


http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/awlw-2-jpg.html 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/awlw-3-jpg.html 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/awlw-4-jpg.html 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/awlw-5-jpg.html


----------



## deepthroat (30. April 2010)

Hi.





Arnold0815 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Internet.


Wie gehst du denn ins Internet? Wie äußert sich das Problem?


Arnold0815 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe so seltsame Packete in Wireshark gefunden, denke mal das es so nicht ok sein kann. Deshalb bitte ich euch das mal anzuschauen.
> Wireshark zeigt mir auch unter Interface Details ein haufen w/o errors an.


Die Abkürzung w/o bedeutet *w*ith*o*ut. D.h. die Statistik sieht eigentlich sehr gut aus.

Gruß


----------



## Arnold0815 (30. April 2010)

Ich gehe über ein Kabelmoden in das Internet. Ok das mit dem without habe ich nicht gewusst danke. Was mir aber auch seltsam vorkommt sind zum einen der Header checksum 0x0000 [incorect, shout be 0x789e] das in rot. Dann noch die SEQ/ACK analyse das in gelb.


----------



## deepthroat (30. April 2010)

Arnold0815 hat gesagt.:


> Ich gehe über ein Kabelmoden in das Internet.


Und welche Probleme treten denn nun auf?


Arnold0815 hat gesagt.:


> Ok das mit dem without habe ich nicht gewusst danke. Was mir aber auch seltsam vorkommt sind zum einen der Header checksum 0x0000 [incorect, shout be 0x789e] das in rot.


Bei manchen Netzwerkkarten wird die Checksumme erst berechnet wenn die Pakete abgesendet werden. Wenn man dann die Pakete vorher (eben lokal) abfängt stimmen natürlich die Checksummen (noch) nicht.


Arnold0815 hat gesagt.:


> Dann noch die SEQ/ACK analyse das in gelb.


Hast du denn mehr Pakete in der Art?

Wenn es nur am Anfang der Netzwerkaufzeichnung auftritt ist es normal, da eben das vorige Paket noch gar nicht aufgezeichnet wurde.

Gruß


----------



## Arnold0815 (30. April 2010)

Neulich ist mir der Router abgeschmiert, hatte sich total auf einmal aufgehängt und wollte sich sogar nicht mehr resetten lassen. Es hat dann doch ihrgend wann geklappt, musst alle Einstellungen wieder vornehmen. Der Radiostream ist mir neulich ein paar mal abgerissen und beim Onlinezocken kommt es mir so vor, als ob ich keinen 15 Ping hätte, sondern einnen 150 Ping. Der Ping zu http://www.google.de betrug vor 2 Wochen noch ca. 15ms jetzt sind es auf einmal 30ms. Das wäre das was mir aufgefallen wäre. Und ich habe jede Menge von den roten Header checksum incorrect. CA. jedes dritte Packet ist rot.


----------



## Arnold0815 (20. Mai 2010)

Könnte bitte jemand so freundlich sein und mir die angezeigten packete genauer erklären.


----------



## luigied (3. Juni 2010)

Hi. Vlt solltest du dich etwas mit Netzwerktechnik und vorallem den Protokollen dahinter (TCP/IP) befassen. SEQ/ACK werden zum Verbindungsaufbau benötigt. Soweit mein Verständniss noch reicht, hättest du bei Fehlerhaften SEQ- bzw. ACK-Bytes verbindungsfehler. Ich weiss nicht, ob das eventuell mit WireShark zu tun hat. Was genau hast du eigentlich mit diesem Tool vor, wenn ich mal fragen darf?

Mfg LuigiEd


----------

